# The Dark Knight



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow.

I had heard that this movie was good, but I didn't really expect it to live up to the hype. 
It was awesome.

When I first heard that Heath Ledger was going to be the Joker, I wasn't very impressed, and certainly didn't think that he would do any better a job of it that anyone else had so far, and I was irked that they once again picked a totally wrong-looking guy for the part.

Boy, was I ever mistaken. Heath's portrayal of the Joker is the best one we've ever seen onscreen, and so far the only one which even comes close to bringing the Clown Prince to life in a way a hardcore bat-fan would expect. Amazing. Jack Nicholson and Caesar Romero never came close, and when I had heard the rumors that Heath Ledger was getting serious Oscar Buzz for this performance, I chalked it up to silly hype and yet more media overexploitation of his death. Well... there hasn't been a posthumous Oscar awarded since 1949, but I think that the streak may end this year.

Now, it should be said that the Joker is a mighty hard character to play, and even Ledger didn't totally nail him, but he did very, very well indeed. The writers also get a lot of credit this time for giving us a sinister plot truly worthy of this character, gloriously displaying the sheer but twisted genius for which the Joker is renowned, and showing us just how differently his mind works. He's no shallow, goofy, one dimensional caricature this time.

Joker aside, the storyline and plot were actually quite good, an the pacing of the storytelling was about as perfect as a movie could get. It is a lengthy film at some 2.5 hours, but there are NO dull, boring parts. Make sure you visit the restroom before you sit down, because you won't be able to leave your seat once the action starts. 

The movie before this one, "Batman Begins," wasn't exactly a cinematic masterpiece, was it? I am happy to report that they learned from their mistakes and gave us a dramatically improved product this time in every way. Even if you don't like movies of this genre, and even if you have never even previously HEARD of batman, you will almost certainly love this movie. It is true to the established fans while still able to appeal to newcomers to Gotham City.

ALSO, as if that were not enough, before the movie starts there is a trailer for next year's long awaited WATCHMEN movie. We've waited over 20 years for this movie, which was long considered unfilmable, but from what I saw last night, I'd say they did a pretty good job of it. It looks, well, like it SHOULD look, which is to say, incredible.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Beki, Harvey Dent isn't evil. He's just a victim of circumstance. Don't you believe in Harvey Dent? I know I do! (trust me, I read a billion Batman comics too)

I thought the movie was just phenomenal. I saw Hellboy 2 a couple of days later, and while it wasn't AWESOME, it was pretty good. Very unfortunate that it came out around the same time as TDK, many comic nerds probably won't go see it 

IMO, Ledger did very nearly nail the Joker. They made him seem like a real person, just one who was absolutely insane.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, I really need to see the movie ASAP. Especially after reading this thread.  I'm pretty excited about it....almost as much as my boyfriend and I don't read comics.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

It was a great movie.

something was lacking for me though.. i'm not sure what.. It did seem a lot longer then it needed to be.. idk.. maybe their weren't enough explosions for me.

Actually, I would of appreciated more pencil style jokes . The hospital was funny too.

idk.. i think the truck chase scene kinda put me off... it just seemed drawn out and unnecessary... I'll nit pick it more after I get it on dvd or find a cam.

I wanna see hellboy2, just cause of the director having done Pan's Labryinth and will be doing The Hobbit. I am also looking forward to Watchman and the movie that Ledger was working on when he died.. that should be a good one (go wiki it and read the cast, esp the people they are replacing ledger with  ).


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

We went and saw this right away, IS SO HOT. I was sad to see them kill off the girl, didn't expect that coming. 

Harvey i remember was bad, i didnt think they would introduce him and kill him so quickly either. 

Funniest part of movie IMO would be hospital scene with joker, especially as just left the building with the remote. 

Has there been speculation to the next batman movie?

I am little lost as if the Black associate(dont recall his name, the tech guru for batman) is leaving/staying? he said hed only come back once the machine was destroyed, and hence it was, so he staying? 

Some good movies so far, Iron Man was indeed very good. And this one. Will Smith's was different, but another decent 4th of july movie as he's known for. Think last one we're all waiting for will be Harry Potter's this year. The Mummy is due out soon, but think they may be dragging that series through the mud about now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The new Mummy movie does look very good, and I'm chomping at the bit for it.

The pencil bit!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!! LOVED it! Only the Joker can make homicide so hilarious.

What I really liked was the way the Joker was thinking three or 4 steps ahead of everyone else, including the audience, so that everything the cops did was just a part of the plan. A guy would have to be nuts to try to make such critical plans that far ahead... oh, right...
I also liked the tiny little references to his past. It meshes well with what we already know while also giving us a little clue about just what drove him nuts in the first place. The knife fixation is often forgotten by most writers, but here it is in full color.

Hellboy 2 was also quite good. I don't even remember the first one, but this one will stay in memory for a long time. Visually gorgeous with an engaging storyline.

Lucius Fox will likely remain. In the comics he doesn't know that Bruce is Batman, but he knows that running the company is pretty much up to him, so he does it. That makes him a vital enough core character to be kept in the storylines, but I wouldn't put it past them to have tragedy befall him. Things normally don't go very well for those who learn the secret of the man behind the mask. That little twerp from this movie had better watch his back. I have a feeling we'll be seeing him again next time, and next time he won't be so lucky.

Next Batmovie? 
Well, Two-face is obviously going to be in it, but we'll probably get some other villain as well. The previous series of films made a big mess of things by cramming too many villains in each one, spreading them all too thinly and ruining them. Good grief, remember what they did to Bane? *ugh*
I always thought that Mick Jagger would make a mighty fine Scarecrow. Lori Petty would have been a natural as Batgirl, too. Alas, they're both too old now, well, Lori anyway, so now I don't know who I'd pick. Clayface and Killer Croc would have to be CGI creations so it hardly matters who plays them. 
Mr Freeze... no, please. 
Penguin? I suppose we should at least meet Mr Cobblepot as a setup for the next movie.
I wouldn't complain about Catwoman. If they give her some space and some depth, a Catwoman story would be good. We'd have to see her pull off some truly amazing heists worth of her skill. The bank job in the beginning of Dark Knight was very interesting and the timing with the buses was fantastic, but Catwoman would have done it all with a lot more finesse and without the fuss.

Whatever they do, please, NO ROBIN. Not yet. It's still too early.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Two thumbs up. A must see, for all audiences.

Batman is a Sesame Street character compared to the Joker... there, I said it.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

More of two face? Did I miss something? I thought the fall from the building killed him?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Haven't seen it yet, but I want to badly... surprisingly.
When the news about his death came out, they kept saying it was like "he was almost too involved in his character for his own good."
SHould be good


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Baby_Baby said:


> But at the end of a movie, the guy behind me who had heard me, asked for my number


Cute geeky chicks are hard to find. It took me 28 years to find mine.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

flamingo said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but I want to badly... surprisingly.
> When the news about his death came out, they kept saying it was like "he was almost too involved in his character for his own good."
> SHould be good


Jack talked with Ledger at some point about playing the role... Jack warned him about trying to play it and that it could put him in a bad way...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Seriously, Beki! 

Btw, Batman and Superman definitely face off in "The Dark Knight Returns." I don't want to say what happens though, too much of a spoiler for those who haven't read it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Orlando as Oliver.. yeah, I can totally see that!

We saw Harvey Dent lying there are broken and unconscious, but he'll get better. They didn't go to all the trouble to create him just to toss him aside so early; he's a major villain in the Batman books, and heck, they even let the Joker survive in this one, so I'm pretty sure he'll be back again at least in a small way.

You know what? The guy who plays Dent, whose name eludes me at the moment, well, I think he would have made a better Ozymandias than the guy they got for Ozzy in the Watchmen movie. Bleach his hair a little blonder and he's pretty much there, unlike the skinny goober we saw in the trailer.

She-geeks.com would be another good name for a site. I would so totally troll there myself.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

If we hadn't already seen Ra's al Ghul in the first movie (and I loved Liam's portrayal of him) - he'd be my pick for the "other" big Gotham villian.

To me its Joker and Ra's as 1a and 1b, then everybody else can fight for #'s 2-5 
So I don't care who's in 3...

The other thing I'd like to see - somehow - is Nightwing.
We've gotten such a mix of "Robin's" over the years in the various media, many of the portrayals of Robin are now half Grayson, half Tim, with a sprinkling of Jason Todd... or worse yet, Grayson in Tim's costume... I don't think we can get enough plot/time in enough movies to see Grayson grow up to be an adult and move on to the Nightwing role - so I think I'd like to see a modified interpretation, make Grayson a brief understudy but NOT Robin - then introduce him back in as Nightwing.
(then we can have a Titan's movie, with the Marv Wolfman lineup...:mrgreen

I refuse to comment on a the coolness of a theoretical she-geek dating site because my wife (self proclaimed geek-by-association) ummm yeah well ah well .... nice weather, eh ?

Did I mention how cool a Hal Jordon / Ollie movie would be ?
Or a Legion movie ?

the only other movie that I might put before the Watchmen movie (I haven't seen the trailer yet - no I haven't seen DK yet gasp) would be a Dragonlance movie [/geek]


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

One of my favorite pics! 










*looks in the mirror*


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oooooooohhhh, I am in LOVE....

Hey, I think I've met one of them! Not the one I'm hot for, bit still, small world. Where was this picture taken, do you know?


----------



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

theoldsalt said:


> wow.
> 
> I had heard that this movie was good, but i didn't really expect it to live up to the hype.
> It was awesome.
> ...


i want to see that movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

that movie was awesome  my hubby didn't like it though.


----------

